# Length of time left alone



## mada40 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone would be able to help with whether getting a dog would be a good decision.

We are currently thinking of buying a cockapoo puppy but none of us have really raised a dog before. At the moment there are 2 of us adults at work 9-5 mon-fri and teenager who works around 20 hours a week and another teenager who live at home but will be leaving in september. 

How much care would the puppy need from day to day if we got it at around 8-10 weeks? and how long would it be before it would be ok to be left for any long period of time?

I'd appreciate if anyone could help from their own experience or otherwise since we obviously dont want to get a puppy if we cant give it full attention.

Additionally, what should i be looking for in a breeder to make sure the pups will be healthy and genuine cockerpoos?

Thanks muchly!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey welcome, it is nice to see you are thinking about the practical side of getting a dog. 

what would the longest time the house is empty for. 

have you considered a dog walker or dogy day care.

a puppy does need alot of atention, each dog is different, all my girls were toilet trained at different stages, 2 picked it ou the first couple of weeks, the other was 8 months before dry in the house. 

i know of some dogs who can hold their toilet for 8-9 hours while their owvers are at work. others need a friend from next door to pop in and let them out for the toilet.

if you dont go on holidays away from home you could always get the pup when your off work. 

as for breeders you want the pairents to be health tested, eye testing is the only one i can think of just now. 

i dont think their is a way to tell if its a real cockapoo. you get first generation that is cockerXPoodle= F1cockapoo then second gen that is F1cockapoo X F1Cockapoo=F2cockapoo, and so on and so forth. 

if the reason you are looking at a cockapoo is that you or a member of the family have an alergy, i would sugest you spend some time with a cockapoo as because it is a cross their is no garentee you wont react. 

i know a woman with two half brothers, the firt was fine but the second caused her sun to sneez for the first couple of months. they are getting a third this week so it will be interesting to see what happens this time. 


hope someday, ourgirls are lef being out at work all day, our girls are left about 4 hours, but over night they are in their crate for about 8 hours.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, it sounds like a really long time for a pup to be alone, but I'll wait until kendal's questions are answered before trying to help with the schedule.  

If you want the best cockaoo you can get, find a breeder that showed their original stock (straight cockers and poodles) and tested both the originals show dogs, as well as there offspring (cockapoos) so that even if you get a later gen, you know there healthy and even if a little ways back, came from champion tested stock. Now, there are only a few breeders like this, but they are there. =) Some breeders listed here : http://www.cockapoos.com/ do test.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

When Benny was a puppy, he'd be left alone for about 4 hours at a time. Someone would come home for lunch everyday and walk him. He never had any accidents. But of course, every dog is different. Benny could just hold it very well for a long period.

If it's possible, maybe someone could come home halfway through the day to walk him.


----------



## mada40 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all. Thanks for the advice. We found a good breeder that checked out in terms of health and we saw the parents and today we brought home an 8 week old white puppy with brown eye patches. She wont be left alone at all for at least the first month and after that it wont be for a few hours so all will be well i hope.

When we brought her home she seemed scared of the big rug we have in the living room but when we put her outside she started looking and sniffing around. Its probably because she was raised in outside kennels and so isnt used to soft furry stuff! 

Anyway does anyone have any tips for beginning training and stuff? Like how do we get her to respond to her name and understand basic commands like come? As far as house training goes how long after they have eaten/drank would you recommend taking them outside to poop/wee?

Thanks again!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww come on we need photos of this wee cutie, what have you called her. 

as for the name, how did your children learn their names(sorry if you think this is patronising, but its tha same idea) 
if you make happy noises she will come to you, then you can use cum at the same time, lots of praze for her doing so. 

toilet training, is normaly about 15 minutes after eating or drinking. but you can do it more often. make i big fuss when she pees or poos out side. you can start using a command like pee pee or toilet or be clean, what ever you want. it mean as she gets older she will pee on comand before going into a building or into the car. 

if you make sure she eats at the same time and her food is only done for like 15 minutes at a time it will help you be able to time when she will need out as she gets older. 

oh and did i say we need photos lol


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

The best way to teach her commands is to say the command while she's doing it just randomly. For example when she runs toward you say "come" and when she sits down say "sit" and when she lays down say "down" and then they pick it up pretty quick. Then when treats are involved she'll do it on command because she'll already know the words! 

P.S - Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

mada40 said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone would be able to help with whether getting a dog would be a good decision.
> 
> We are currently thinking of buying a cockapoo puppy but none of us have really raised a dog before. At the moment there are 2 of us adults at work 9-5 mon-fri and teenager who works around 20 hours a week and another teenager who live at home but will be leaving in september.
> 
> ...


My personal view is that if you are working full time and the pup is going to be left alone for long periods then dont get a puppy. I know a lot of people do, but that is just my personal feeling on it.

A young puppy needs a lot of input. For example, housetraining you need to let it out in the garden every hour initially, as soon as it walkes from a nap, after it has eaten etc. It will also need feeding four times a day initially, and will be pooping at least the same number of times too.

They need to be played with and helped to get used to their new human family too, taught basic manners and obedience etc all of which takes time and effort on your part.

I sound like a real killjoy dont I! Sorry, dont mean to be, because I know how lovely it is to have a puppy.

The only thing I would suggest is, before you get a puppy have a think about whether anyone can come in and spend some time with him mid morning and mid afternoon. Could you or your OH get home in the lunchtime maybe?

To find a breeder look for ones that do health checks, will allow you to see the pups and the parents and are willing to answer any questions you have.


----------



## mada40 (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a pic:
Her name is Poppy



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Shes been not bad at toilet training so far but she has had a few accidents and is quite irregular with pooping, although she wees almost everytime we take her out.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

her markings are going to be interesting the watch, i think she may turn chcolate roan. very cute. toilet training can take time she is still very young but sounds like she id doing well.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Conrats on your new puppy! She's a cutie!


----------

